# [SOLVED] User account seems to have changed



## BillyPhil66 (Jan 2, 2010)

When I turned on my computer this evening I got quite a surprise. I entered my password and when the start screen came up it looked very much like a guest account; IE, file explorer, desktop, and Store. I normally have about two pages of tiles. 

When I looked at the user accounts, the guest account is turned off. My administrator account is there and an account that I didn't realize existed; ASP.Net machine account. All of my saved settings are gone. It appears that my files are intact. What's going on?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: User account seems to have changed*

The ASP.Net machine account can be deleted since it's associated with net framework 1.1, but if the Admin account is working OK and you have all your personal files, I'd try a System Restore to a date prior to the problem before doing anything. My best guess is it occurred when Windows Update ran last week.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: User account seems to have changed*

Your default profile became corrupted and Windows loaded a default profile. You can go to *Control Panel/User Accounts *and create a new user profile with Admin rights. Log out of the user profile you're in and log in as the new user. Then copy your old user files and paste them into the new user profile. http://www.ehow.com/how_8288021_recover-corrupted-profile-windows-vista.html


----------



## BillyPhil66 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: User account seems to have changed*

The restore point worked.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: User account seems to have changed*

Glad to hear that the restore point worked.


Just to check that a hardware issue didn't cause the problem: 
If your computer is under warranty, you might be interested in taking a quick look to see if any system parts might be failing (so you can have them replaced/repaired under warranty). Check in Event Viewer: look in the Summary of Administrative Events window, and inspect the Critical and Error categories. You especially want to look for any errors that repeat many times, and are labelled "Disk", or mention file corruption. If that's all clear - that's a good sign. It won't hurt to run diagnostics for the hard drive & system memory: these are probably the most common parts to experience problems.

And if it turns out a Windows update caused the issue, it's possible that the update might cause it again. If it does, and you can tell which one caused the trouble, post that information here, so that anyone else with the same problem can benefit from your troubleshooting. Sometimes troublesome updates are fixed by Microsoft, so that your second installation of the update might go just fine.

Thanks again for letting us know.
. . . Gary


----------

